
Windows 10 Mobile End of Support - MYEUHD
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4485197/windows-10-mobile-end-of-support-faq
======
ocdtrekkie
Most Android phones produced since my Windows Phone was produced will probably
stop getting updates before December 10th, 2019. Despite being a dead
platform, I have eleven more months of security updates available that release
like clockwork.

Even in it's death, Windows Mobile has continued to demonstrate an unmatched
commitment to quality and support that nobody else on the market can really
speak to.

